# Need power supply info for Brinkmann led halogen



## ken2400 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just bought
http://www.autobarn.net/brinkmann-led-halogen-spotlight.html
OK looks like 12 Volts, What is the polarity?
http://www.brinkmann.net/Docs/Pdf/800-2232-0.pdf


Thanks!!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you talking about the charger? if so then just look around your house and gather chargers and try them. it may not be a perfect fit but it will work. i have one and i use any one of the 4 chargers that fit. this is not too much of a popular spotlight on this forum, more tha\n likley because some leds are brighter than the halogen bulb and most all incans with the same voltage {6} will run just as if not better


----------



## ken2400 (Jun 14, 2008)

Agree but it was a $1 so not much too loose.
Thanks


----------



## ken2400 (Jun 16, 2008)

Center tip was +. Light charged back up and all works fine.


----------

